# Beginner in a Macgregor-Venture 25 on Lake MI



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

I've read that these boats are light for their size, which is what attracts me to them (trailerabilty and size combo seems pretty hard to match) but is it too light to be sailed on Lake Michigan?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> I've read that these boats are light for their size, which is what attracts me to them (trailerabilty and size combo seems pretty hard to match) but is it too light to be sailed on Lake Michigan?


Sailing on the Great Lakes is equivalent to sailing in the ocean. Macgregors are designed to be coastal cruisers at best, so, sure, you can sail it in Lake Michigan just as any coastal cruiser can sail in the ocean.

Just keep an eye out on the weather and don't get caught out far from shore when a storm hits.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

And, if you've got one with a 50 hp outboard, don't count on running it wide open when the seas pick up.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

fallard said:


> And, if you've got one with a 50 hp outboard, don't count on running it wide open when the seas pick up.


Oh my, the Macgregor 25, just like the 26 D/C/S (whichever way you want to call it), are sailboats. Not hybrids. Not motorsailors. Actually the 25 was the one that in 2000 was inducted into the American Sailboat Hall of Fame.


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

^what he said.


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

Are there any major differences between the venture 25 and the macgregor 25? or just name? And does anyone have any experience with the mast raising system on a 1975 vintage Venture? Should I look into the newer system from the 26M? I've heard the install is pretty simple, and I see a lot of bridges in my future.

Also, anything specific to check for on these boats when inspecting them? I've thoroughly reviewed the boat purchase tips thread, but I'm wondering if there's anything especially troublesome about these boats that I should pay special attention to.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Have a buddy that sailed his Venture 25 out of Michigan City.
He was very careful not to push it when things pipped up.
I sent him an email, he should be along to help out.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> I've read that these boats are light for their size, which is what attracts me to them (trailerabilty and size combo seems pretty hard to match) but is it too light to be sailed on Lake Michigan?


I just sold my Venture 22 last fall. I sailed her exclusively on Lake Michigan. The boat if well equipped and in good condition is a safe boat on Lake Michigan so long as you know the limits of the boat. I routinely sailed in 3 footers and had her out one day in 5-6 with an occasional larger wave. I was very cautious and stayed very close to the protected waters but the boat handled it. On days about 20knots I didn't go out and on days above 6 footers I didn't go out. The boat is fast in its class and I would often run circles around a local Chrysler 22. I had a 5hp outboard that in hind sight could have been another 2.5 bigger for pushing through waves at times but the boat is a good boat under sail. She acts like a boat much bigger than her price. Very good under Full main, I could reach 4knts in 12-15knts of wind with just the main. In heavy winds a small 90% jib will balance the boat and she will fly. I often over shot the theoretical Hull speed. I was single handed most of the time or with my kids which is harder than single. The boat was a great boat and did well in both light air and in heavier weather. JUST KNOW THE LIMITS AND DO GO OUT WHEN YOU SHOULDN'T.

Where will you be sailing out of?


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

Also mast raising is simple. I never used a system. I used a halyard and walked it up. I can show you how to do it. A system is fine just look on you tube for some samples.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> Are there any major differences between the venture 25 and the macgregor 25? or just name? And does anyone have any experience with the mast raising system on a 1975 vintage Venture? Should I look into the newer system from the 26M? I've heard the install is pretty simple, and I see a lot of bridges in my future.
> 
> Also, anything specific to check for on these boats when inspecting them? I've thoroughly reviewed the boat purchase tips thread, but I'm wondering if there's anything especially troublesome about these boats that I should pay special attention to.


Inspect the keel bolt and cable. Also watch for deterioration in the cockpit sole from the inside especially around the drain. Make sure there are backing plates on the cleats.


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

gedaggett said:


> Also mast raising is simple. I never used a system. I used a halyard and walked it up. I can show you how to do it. A system is fine just look on you tube for some samples.


Did you ever raise and lower the mast while underway? I plan on launching from a ramp on the river (chicago river, south branch) as often as I can help it, and masts don't get along with those bridges.

Sure I can wait for the times they raise them, but I'd rather be able to do it whenever.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> Did you ever raise and lower the mast while underway? I plan on launching from a ramp on the river (chicago river, south branch) as often as I can help it, and masts don't get along with those bridges.
> 
> Sure I can wait for the times they raise them, but I'd rather be able to do it whenever.


What is the attraction to launching on the River?

I can think of many other ramps I would rather use than launching on the River, motoring up the River, and locking through to get to sailing grounds.
Burnham, 31st Street, Hammond, Michigan City, all have fine ramps.
Maybe it is the cost associated with launching fees, but you are going to have nothing but head aches launching on the South Branch in my opinion.


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, the lock is part of the fun for me, I guess I'm a nerd. It'll probably get old. The boat's co-owner lives about 8 blocks from the Richard J Daley boat launch, and being a true Chicagoan, i'd be loath not to make use of a ramp with that name. Its not a deal breaker, but I'd like it be possible if its not too much trouble. I know I'll have an interior painting and probably a fair amount of gelcoat work to do, so adding a whole lot more work on top of it all just to go under some bridges isn't something I'd dive into.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> Are there any major differences between the venture 25 and the macgregor 25? or just name?


The name changed at the beginning of the 80s from Venture to Macgregor. The Venture 25 was built from 1974-79 (hull ID "F"), from 1980-1987 they were called Macgregor 25 (hull ID "R" ... for Roger ???) The difference between the older and the newer models was the introduction of a headliner, slight change in layout, more storage space and different windows.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> Well, the lock is part of the fun for me, I guess I'm a nerd. It'll probably get old. The boat's co-owner lives about 8 blocks from the Richard J Daley boat launch, and being a true Chicagoan, i'd be loath not to make use of a ramp with that name. Its not a deal breaker, but I'd like it be possible if its not too much trouble. I know I'll have an interior painting and probably a fair amount of gelcoat work to do, so adding a whole lot more work on top of it all just to go under some bridges isn't something I'd dive into.


Are we talking Western and the River?

1. Your not going to raise and lower your mast and sail in the river. At most it is what 300 feet wide? And the bridges downtown are a block or two apart. I don't see this happening.
2. That has got to be a 1-hour motor, add the lock and you are looking at 1-1/2 hours before you raise a sail.

I really think you need to rethink your strategy for getting on the water. Most of us are looking to be as close as possible to the open water to increase our time actually sailing.


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

sailortjk1 said:


> Are we talking Western and the River?
> 
> 1. Your not going to raise and lower your mast and sail in the river. At most it is what 300 feet wide? And the bridges downtown are a block or two apart. I don't see this happening.
> 2. That has got to be a 1-hour motor, add the lock and you are looking at 1-1/2 hours before you raise a sail.
> ...


River would be all motoring. I wouldn't raise until I was out on the lake. those bridges are less than one block apart actually, but I know what you mean.


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

A river launch would be a treat, yes. But as I've never been on the south branch, being able to do it at least once would be a blast. I don't have to have a sail up to have fun do i?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> A river launch would be a treat, yes. But as I've never been on the south branch, being able to do it at least once would be a blast. I don't have to have a sail up to have fun do i?


No not at all. Anytime on the water is a good time.
South Branch there is not a lot to see, but once you get North of say Roosevelt Road it is _*very*_ cool. You are right down in it and you can actually feel all the history from the "Golden Age." and don't forget you will motor right past the Dock where the Eastland Disaster occurred. 
I had thought you were thinking of a system to raise and lower the stick while in the river, sorry if I came across as negative. You enjoy your day anyway you want to, but I believe after a few river trips you will be done with it. 
Actually, I have buddies with power boats, if you want time on the river we can arrange it.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> Did you ever raise and lower the mast while underway? I plan on launching from a ramp on the river (chicago river, south branch) as often as I can help it, and masts don't get along with those bridges.
> 
> Sure I can wait for the times they raise them, but I'd rather be able to do it whenever.


Not the best Idea to raise from the water but doable. The better option may be launching from 31st street. They have an awesome new launch and I was planning on setting in over there. You can be out of the breakwater in about 300 yards from the ramp. It is deep quick and you can get a pass for about $250 to launch for the summer. I kept my boat in the yard with the mast up in Michigan city and launched that way. It was way easier to wait for a bridge than to raise or lower the mast. Plus if you drop a retaining pin in the water your day could be ruined.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

PM me if you want I can plan to go out on a sail with you and show you the ropes on that boat and give you some performance tips. It is basically my boat with 2 foot more in the cockpit. I have done this twice now with new Venture owners. Just thought I would offer.


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti (Mar 16, 2013)

That would be awesome! You might have to teach me a little more than just the boat though haha, never sailed a day in my life. Buying the boat on Monday though, so soon enough!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

TuurboSpaggetti said:


> ... never sailed a day in my life. ...


I did the same with my first boat, a Venture 2-22. Had someone look over it and haven't looked back. It was a great first boat.

Best of luck.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

I would definitely suggest have some experience with you then when you go out for the first couple trips. And especially someone who knows the Lake. I would be glad to help you out. I might have a buddy come along who is more experienced than me in sailing in general if that is OK. Let me know when you get the boat. There is a lot to do before you actually hit the water. Where are you located?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

gedaggett said:


> PM me if you want I can plan to go out on a sail with you and show you the ropes on that boat and give you some performance tips. It is basically my boat with 2 foot more in the cockpit. I have done this twice now with new Venture owners. Just thought I would offer.





TuurboSpaggetti said:


> That would be awesome! You might have to teach me a little more than just the boat though haha, never sailed a day in my life. Buying the boat on Monday though, so soon enough!


I can vouch for gedaggett, while not personally, but he has been on this and other forums and does excellent mechanical work. He took a free wreck of a boat and made it much nicer so he knows the boats. He is a good source of advice for sailing on a budget on Lake Michigan. And I am sure if he was an ax murder or anything we would have heard about it!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I was going to recommend pinging inspector gedaggett, but he beat me to it.


----------



## FiremanSailorJim (Sep 11, 2018)

5 years later... I just obtained Venture 25 with sail #653. This boat has not been in the water for 30 years but I hope to have it back sailing before the ice forms on Lake Michigan.

Does anyone have details on the pop top? I am thinking about canvas for enclosing the opening with screen and rain cover.


----------

